# Looking for dolomite and muriate of potash



## jln1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys, I live in fort worth, if you have dirted your tank before and there are dolomite and muriate of potash that you used, I would like to buy it. I can't find them in any local stores. SO pm me. Thanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you might have to special order them. I might have some laying around but I will have to look.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153497

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=inven&EditU=2&Regit=14


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

For muriate of potash, you can use salt substitute sold in grocery stores for people on low salt diets. This is potasium chloride, and serves the same purpose as muriate of potash.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are wanting dolomite for the magnesium, you can use Epson Salt. That is Magnesium Sulfate. You only need very little.


----------

